

Android 2.0, Release 1 - nek4life
http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-2.0.html
Highlights - http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-2.0-highlights.html
======
sterwill
Does anyone know if 2.0 will be rolled out to T-Mobile G1 users in the USA? I
have heard different opinions about whether the G1 hardware would/could run
Android 2.0.

~~~
nym
You hit on a really good point. Will newer versions of Android be backward
compatible to older hardware, or will they keep up the pace with the latest
and greatest?

~~~
sterwill
I heard the G1 had too little storage to hold newer builds, but that was
before Donut, and Donut works great on my phone.

------
dsargeant
Hurray for Bluetooth API and multitouch support.

~~~
nym
I didn't believe it until I saw it here...

"MotionEvent can now report simultaneous-touch information for devices that
support it. Up to three pointers can be tracked simultaneously."

Talk about good news. Maybe Google is taking off the kid gloves now after
Google Voice got rejected?

~~~
mark_h
I believe they still don't include pinch zoom for the same old reasons though.

Definitely great news, however.

~~~
jcl
Agreed. Even without pinch gestures, multitouch is vital for two-handed games
on phones that lack button input.

